# Too many tablets, which one next?



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an old iPad, about 3 generations out of date now, an iPad Mini 2, one generation out of date and too small for my old eyes, and a Kindle Fire 7HDX, also one generation out of date and also too small for my old eyes. They all seemed like a good idea at the time, and the old iPad probably was. I currently do my reading on a Kindle Voyage and am quite satisfied with it. That doesn't mean I wouldn't also read on whatever I get or even switch to it depending on how it was for reading.

So, to get a larger and more readable (for everything not just "reading") tablet, do I go with the latest iPad Retina Air 2 whatever it's called, the Fire 8.9HDX, or the Fire 8HD Reader's edition? Or something else entirely? Those 3, in the order listed, are approximately $600, $480, and $250 (in the Reader Bundle).


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure what to tell you. I'll be picking up the ipad pro soon, time to replace my launch day ipad 1


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That one is interesting but larger than I want. I want something in the 9" range like the iPad Air or 8.9HDX but the 8.0HD would still be an improvement over the HDX7 and mini iPad I have now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Two questions for you:

1) do you really want to continue using the more extensive collection of apps available for iPad?

2). How much money are you willing to spend?

When you have answered these, you will know whether to buy the iPad or not. Unless you way exceed your budget, I doubt you'd be sorry buying the iPad Air 2, and some of the apps available for it are really impressive. On the other hand if most of your use is browsing the Internet, watching video, and reading, a Fire tablet should be just as good as an iPad.

If you feel you should ditch the iPad idea, it is a matter of choosing between the two Amazon tablets. I love high-resolution for reading, I feel the text is much easier and less tiring to read. This argues in favor of the "old" 8.9 inch model. But if you read before bed a lot, you may prefer the special lighting in a newer tablet.

As it always is with these decisions, you just have to decide what priorities are important to _you_!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

LDB said:


> That one is interesting but larger than I want. I want something in the 9" range like the iPad Air or 8.9HDX but the 8.0HD would still be an improvement over the HDX7 and mini iPad I have now.


yeah it's a big boy and I it's probably not the most portable


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If your budget can take the hit, may I recommend this. I finally saved up my allowance for last year's S10.5 and have to say the Amoled graphics are incredible. Except for a few things that tablets can't do yet, this has pretty much replaced my laptop. I especially that it has a micro SD slot so You can expand storage.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-9-7-Inch-Tablet-Titanium/dp/B00WOZNZY2/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1450272245&sr=1-1&keywords=galaxy+s9.7


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> If your budget can take the hit, may I recommend this. I finally saved up my allowance for last year's S10.5 and have to say the Amoled graphics are incredible. Except for a few things that tablets can't do yet, this has pretty much replaced my laptop. I especially that it has a micro SD slot so You can expand storage.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-9-7-Inch-Tablet-Titanium/dp/B00WOZNZY2/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1450272245&sr=1-1&keywords=galaxy+s9.7


^^ having the ability to use sd cards to expand memory is a huge selling point. I wish Apple would allow that, but of course they never will


----------

